# Dia Guit from Ireland



## Jreg (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello all.

Erm, a little bit about me. I trained for 9 years in AIMAA Taekwondo and earned my 1st degree black belt in the process. Unfortunately due to unforeseen circumstances I stopped training in martial arts about 3 years ago. Over the 3 years I joined my local gym and worked on weight training. Recently I was happy to hear that a new Lau Gar Kung Fu school was opening up around the corner from where I live. I joined the school 4 weeks ago and I love it. Feels great to be back training in Martial Arts again, Im sorry I ever stopped.

Well thats me anyway, looking forward to learning/sharing some new info


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Fat Cat (Sep 29, 2010)

Heya Jreg
Welcome aboard!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 29, 2010)

Another CMA person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## bluewaveschool (Sep 29, 2010)

how was AIMAA?


----------



## Athelus (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome to MT, I hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Drac (Sep 29, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome...


----------



## seasoned (Sep 30, 2010)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 30, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## MasterWright (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome to MT, Thats great, just too bad you did not go back to Taekwondo...lol.


----------

